# Nba



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 14, 2012)

NBA fans check in. 

Post your favorite team and favorite player. i`ll start 
Laker fan since 2006 favorite player Kobe Bryant 
next season will be a huge one for the Lakers, its gonna be great year to be a Laker fan tho. 

Kobe may face Lebron in the finals even tho Bryant isn`t in his prime he`s still top 5 player in the League.


Before that Lakers must overcome OKC and Kevin Durant in the western conference. 



Upcoming milestones: Kobe Bryant only needs 125 assists to pass Michael Jordan in all time assists leaders and 1935 points to pass Wilt Chamberlain in all time scoring leaders.

Also excited to see rookies and other teams playing hard


----------



## Louweezyana (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice thread.

Favorite Team - Philadelphia 76ers
Favorite Current Player - Evan Turner
Favorite Past Player - Allen Iverson, of course

To OP: We made out like bandits in that trade!!!


----------



## BA142 (Aug 14, 2012)

Been a Celtic fan since 98 when we drafted Pierce....used to be a Sonics fan till Stern fucked us over.

Favorite current player is Paul Pierce but Gary Payton is my favorite of all time.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 15, 2012)

Born and Raised in Phoenix....
Grew up watching Kevin Johnson at the PG 
and then Steve Nash here in Phx, now my team is rebuilding so I dont have a favorite player!

SUNS FAN FOR LIFE.. Hate the Lakers but they will be scary good this season!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 19, 2012)

Bulls baby!
And of course Drose is my favorite player. He's comin back!
[youtube]bvLIM3ZWldk[/youtube]

Although I gotta say..lakers and heat are looking intimidating this year..


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Kevin durant

Los angles lakers

Michael jordan


----------



## pplayer104 (Aug 19, 2012)

the CELTICS! of course and i would have to say The Truth as my all time favorite


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 20, 2012)

i hate the lakers with a passion of the christ but i love steve nash so much with all my heart that i hope the lakers do another 3-peat just so nash long hair canadian bacon ass can retire with purpose to his career. not that it didn't have purpose but now he'll have the hardware to verify his hardwork.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 20, 2012)

Kobe bryant is my favorite and the lakers are taking this championship easy !!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 22, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Kobe bryant is my favorite and the lakers are taking this championship easy !!!


Still gotta go through Kevin Durant my dude.... Shit aint gonna be easy


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2012)

This the most I've looked forward to a season in awhile. Shits gona be wild this year.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 23, 2012)

..... i love the celtics with a fucking passion


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice.
What strain(s) do you guys enjoy for watching the game?

Also TNT or ESPN? I prefer TNT broadcast cause of funny stuff & colors, better halftime show etc..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 5, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Still gotta go through Kevin Durant my dude.... Shit aint gonna be easy


Dis make me sad. Durant was my guy when we got him up in Seattle...yes I'm a mourning sonics fan...


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

Kind of a front runner as a kid; I liked the Bulls for a while because of 23 (Space Jam didn't help), and when I started playing basketball I loved watching the Lakers. Decided two years ago to start rooting for the Knicks because all of my other sports teams were NY and I could actually follow the team's whole season. 

With that said, I'd say my favorite current player is probably Kevin Durant. He's too exciting. My favorite team is the Knicks and my (and mostly everyone born in the 80's) favorite all-time player is Michael Jordan.

Oh and I truly hate the Heat. Dwayne Wade's game infuriates me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 8, 2012)

When it comes to the NBA I change my favorite team as the teams change. I love the Celtics, Rajon Rondo, Pierce, Allen, Garnett. In the 90's I loved the Pistons; Prince, Billups, Hamilton, Big Ben.

MJ, the greatest of all time. I love watching Garnett and Rondo play the game.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Oct 13, 2012)

Enjoying Pre season. Cant wait for the opener! Go Lakers


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 13, 2012)

Bull preseason is making me alil nervous. We got some good new talent but they gotta build a chemistry.


----------



## Canibus7 (Oct 16, 2012)

What the bulls need is Drose back then its all over....


----------



## Cheif Kief (Oct 30, 2012)

The Bulls will be a force to be reckoned with by mid-season, DRose is comin'


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Nov 4, 2012)

Mike Brown is a terrible Coach new Princeton offense sucks for the Lakers, Nash is injured and we are 0-3. This makes me Sick!


----------



## biglungs (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL lakers lost to clippers and my warriors beat clippers last night


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Nov 23, 2012)

Go Lakers We are improving hope Dantoni can handle Superstar egos.


----------



## Canibus7 (Dec 8, 2012)

bulls vs knicks tn gonaa be a good game...no rose or carmelo......, it will be close but bulls are gona out rebound them like no tomorro


----------



## biglungs (Dec 8, 2012)

warriors fan for life
favorite current player is curry
hope we can keep up this pace we are playing at


----------



## Canibus7 (Dec 9, 2012)

and we shut em down...YOUR NOT FUCKIN WIT CHI TOWN DEFENSE


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chris Paul graduated from the same HS as me, same class as my sister. My sister actually tutored him back then; a couple of summers ago he and his family came to this restaraunt I was working at for Mother's Day. It was cool to just chill and stand right beside him, he's really only like 5'10.
So, go Clippers.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 18, 2012)

Lakers all day


----------



## LWD (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't really have a fav player but my fav team is the Atlanta Hawks. Even though they lost Joe Johnson, I still think they got a good team. I like the Rockets too, I think their pickup of Harden was a good trade for them. Lakers been playing badly, maybe Nash when he gets back will change all that. Knicks doing good I think. Deron Willams is a good point guard I think the Nets is pretty good.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 21, 2012)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Lakers all day


Sucks to be you LOL


----------



## BlissCannabis (Dec 24, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sucks to be you LOL


lol... I'm a Lakers fan too... and we're on a 4 win streak! Nash is back... trying to find that silver lining with a .500 record. Know what helps?


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 26, 2012)

The Los Angeles CLIPPERS are the best y'all. Magic called them the greatest show on earth last night! My man Chris is the shiiiiit


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 26, 2012)

14 wins in a row what? Just gotta beat OKC and then the Heat.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 13, 2013)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> The Los Angeles CLIPPERS are the best y'all. Magic called them the greatest show on earth last night! My man Chris is the shiiiiit


OKC is still the best team in the West. Clippers wont get those Lobs in post season when half court offense will be played and Magic isn`t smartest man/analytic to say the least


----------



## dolamic (Mar 28, 2013)

27-1

DA' Bulls!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Mar 29, 2013)

Jimmy Butler throwin down on bosh. Nate's floater over lebron. Carlos barely phased by lebron trying to knock him over then says "im too strong for that". Noah, Belinelli. Rip(even though hes been sucking) and Drose out?? Man that was beautiful.


----------



## dolamic (Mar 29, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Jimmy Butler throwin down on bosh. Nate's floater over lebron. Carlos barely phased by lebron trying to knock him over then says "im too strong for that". Noah, Belinelli. Rip(even though hes been sucking) and Drose out?? Man that was beautiful.


I liked the accidental slap by Nate to Lebron on that layup, fricken sweet!


----------



## Lanegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

What about them knicks 7 game winning streak and we face the heat today last time we played them we lost but also are star players were injured im getting ready for this game !!


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 2, 2013)

Lebron Wade & Chalmers are out for tonight. But will still be a good game.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lanegreen said:


> What about them knicks 7 game winning streak and we face the heat today last time we played them we lost but also are star players were injured im getting ready for this game !! View attachment 2597572



lol with knicks fans its the same shit different year. 


no offense......


----------



## Lanegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol none taken it definitely feels like that sometimes lol


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 13, 2013)

Kobe will miss the rest of the playoffs he has very serious injury, sad sad day Laker fans. I`m sure he will come back next year and dominate again. Best wishes to KB A.K.A Black Mamba. Toughest and hardest working player ever.
*#PrayforKobe*


----------



## biglungs (Apr 13, 2013)

yep u guys won but lost kobe fuck him he tried to blow by harrison barnes hes way to old for that shit


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> yep u guys won but lost kobe fuck him he tried to blow by harrison barnes hes way to old for that shit


 First of all fuck you, second he was posterizing great players and had great season easily top 3 player in the league, third who the fuck is Harrison Barnes rookie from GSW? you cant be serious and 4th fuck you again real ball fans know how huge loss is Kobe not only for the Lakers for the whole NBA, real fans feel bad for him.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

fuck u lakers have been shitty all fucking year im pretty sure only one team in CA has not been playing at the level expected of them... once again the refs gave that game to lakers no way curry fouled blake in the 4th fuck kobe ive been a GSW fan my whole life and we have no love for lakers in NorCal whats lakers record when they have ALL thr future HOF players active?  

enjoy the jodie meeks show lol

kobe needs to retire like isiah thomas did after the same injury or he can keep playing and turn to shit like chauncey billups

harrison barnes is one of three great rookies contributing to my teams improved season lakers got any youngsters doing that???


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> fuck u lakers have been shitty all fucking year im pretty sure only one team in CA has not been playing at the level expected of them... once again the refs gave that game to lakers no way curry fouled blake in the 4th fuck kobe ive been a GSW fan my whole life and we have no love for lakers in NorCal whats lakers record when they have ALL thr future HOF players active?
> 
> enjoy the jodie meeks show lol
> 
> ...


3 words. poor GSW fan


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

Also your franchise sucks ass, when was the last time you made the playoffs even this years its 1st round exit. Lucky if not sweep. You`re just mad Lakers were dominating. 
lol at comparing Kobe to Billups and iseah thomas you sir went on a full retard mode. what more can u ask from a hater. enjoy your poor team getting knocked out from the first round


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> 3 words. poor GSW fan



3 words-torn achilles tendon 


lol lakers r shit compared to last season with new players and a new coach WAY behind where anybody picked them to be. warriors finished 13th last year so no matter what the fans r happy its the first full season for mark jackson and he and the management r doing a great job


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> 3 words-torn achilles tendon
> 
> 
> lol lakers r shit compared to last season with new players and a new coach WAY behind where anybody picked them to be. warriors finished 13th last year so no matter what the fans r happy its the first full season for mark jackson and he and the management r doing a great job


yea and you still suck. your greatest success = to suck. awesome


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Also your franchise sucks ass, when was the last time you made the playoffs even this years its 1st round exit. Lucky if not sweep. You`re just mad Lakers were dominating.
> lol at comparing Kobe to Billups and iseah thomas you sir went on a full retard mode. what more can u ask from a hater. enjoy your poor team getting knocked out from the first round


last time my team was in was 2007 we eliminated Dallas (number 1 seed) lakers werent dominating shit curry hit nine 3s like i said refs fucked up 4th quarter. i was comparing kobe to those two was because they all have suffered achilles tears in thr 30s isiah walked away billups came back and has played like shit and keeps suffering more injuries dont think lakers r going to b making to much noise in playoffs either u just sound mad cuz kobes hurt LOL


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

some mystery calls here....
#30 is my favorite

[video=youtube;oIhRES3uW4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIhRES3uW4w&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

illegal screen by dwight and steve blake ends up shooting free throws

warriors best player is 25 kobe is 34

http://i.imgur.com/r2PAHMa.jpg


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> warriors best player is 25 kobe is 34


So what? whats the point of this? Kobe is way better than curry. Also curry gets injured very often but I never wish him to end his career. 

Bitch please


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you blind? most of the calls were legit there was contact. Warriors got all the calls where Lakers fouled them. Also Klay Thompson was bitching about every call. Even commentators said how you gonna convince the ref if you are complaining every legit call. It`s like every low life dumbass is making videos about Lakers


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> So what? whats the point of this? Kobe is way better than curry. Also curry gets injured very often but I never wish him to end his career.
> 
> Bitch please
> View attachment 2615595




completely irrelevant those guys all played college ball wilt entered nba at 23 and played without a 3point line too

will the lakers ever win with kobe but without Phil???


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> completely irrelevant those guys all played college ball wilt entered nba at 23 and played without a 3point line too
> 
> will the lakers ever win with kobe but without Phil???


So what Wilt averaged 50 points and that many shots as well. 
Karl Malone is the greatest scoring Power forward and Kareem is the all time scoring leader. 
Jordan is the greatest player ever lol Not a bad company for Kobe to top them all

Yes they will


----------



## biglungs (Apr 14, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> So what Wilt averaged 50 points and that many shots as well.
> Karl Malone is the greatest scoring Power forward and Kareem is the all time scoring leader.
> Jordan is the greatest player ever lol Not a bad company for Kobe to top them all
> 
> Yes they will


i am saying he didnt really top them at all it took wilt 12 seasons to do that kobe had extra time


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> i am saying he didnt really top them at all it took wilt 12 seasons to do that kobe had extra time


If Kobe took many shots like wilt did he would have made it earlier, also dont forget he was a bench player first 3 years and then sharing the ball wish Shaq.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;oEsMLRpDvVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oEsMLRpDvVM[/video]

no, hell no! wtf. after all the shit i had to listen to this season bout the lakers and now they make it to the playoffs...and kobe tears his achilles. my brother told me kobe got injured and i didnt believe him. he had to pull up the article on the internet and i was speechless.


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 6, 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bullsssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 6, 2013)

Nate Rob for prez!!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 7, 2013)

Nate told um, Lebron choked


----------



## varanoid (May 7, 2013)

Manu Ginobili, Golden State Warriors, MJ (Michael Jordan). Anyone watch the Warriors Spurs game last nite? Probably the best game I have ever seen in my life even though my warriors came up short.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 8, 2013)

varanoid said:


> Manu Ginobili, Golden State Warriors, MJ (Michael Jordan). Anyone watch the Warriors Spurs game last nite? Probably the best game I have ever seen in my life even though my warriors came up short.


Yea it was a good game but not the best even this year.. you should have watched Nets vs Bulls game 4 3 Over Times insane game.


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 8, 2013)

Out of the 5-10 times I've seen Golden State play this year, I have yet to be dissappointed by there play, they hustle and have a lot of close games. I;m going with Golden State in 7 over San Antonio


----------



## dolamic (May 24, 2013)

Fuck Lebron. Fuck Ray Allen, fucking traitor. Fuck the heat.


yes.


Celtic Strong.


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 24, 2013)

So ready for my Pacers to oust the Heat, 1-1!


----------



## dolamic (May 24, 2013)

I'm down with ya man, pacers v. spurs the way its looking.


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 24, 2013)

I really hope so man, I really think the Pacers got this series, their just all around better than the Heat. I could see the Grizzlies winning the next 2/3 games, but I think the Spurs will win in 6. Gonna be interesting, I may even try to get tix to one of the next Pacers game, only an hour and a half away. Hotbox the whole way up!!


----------



## dolamic (May 24, 2013)

I was in prison at Ashland KY.
Never want to see Ky again for real, Ex-gf in Valpo too.
I just hate the Heat, Celtics are my team


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 25, 2013)

I`m with you guys fuck the Heat


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 28, 2013)

Pacers 2-2!!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 2, 2013)

3-3 Game 7! come on Pacers win it to amaze the world


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> 3-3 Game 7! come on Pacers win it to amaze the world


I have the distinct feeling pretty much everyone outside of Miami-Dade county is pulling for the Pacers.

If I'm not mistaken(would have to look-up the Miller years to be sure), this as close as Indy has ever come to an NBA finals.

And this series has been very entertaining, particularly since my team was eliminated by Miami last month.


----------



## Dougz (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a Celtics fan, since they've been knocked out I've been pulling for the Pacers. Hoping they can close out in MIA, but I don't have too much faith in it.


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

Heat vs. Spurs. Anybody else not very excited to watch this championship?


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 7, 2013)

Spurs take game 1 duh if Lebron loses against the Spurs again he`s done.. Wade aint getting younger and Bosh is Bosh. Maybe he should look up to join another team next year hehe


----------



## Dougz (Jun 7, 2013)

And Parker is a miracle worker. That circus-shot was amazing with Lebron all over him


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pistols&Crystals said:


> Heat vs. Spurs. Anybody else not very excited to watch this championship?


I'd rather watch Duncan than some other BS team like the Lakers, or Celts.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 12, 2013)

lol Spurs won by 36 points, Lebron with pathetic 15 points he has low scoring finals averages 16.666 points TURRIBLE


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 16, 2013)

Game 5 will be insane


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

LETS GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! game 6 baby!!!!!!!

FUCK THE HEAT


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gonna be watching. Hope it goes 7 games haha.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 18, 2013)

that big ass scar on the back of brons head must be from the hair plugs he got... Seriously.


----------



## MonsterOG (Jun 18, 2013)

*Big ups to the Heat for playing a good game. They met their match with this years Spurs*


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone notice how often Lebron stands in the paint, looking for a foul, while everyone else is already to the other end of the court?
Why is he so easy to hate?


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy shit what a game... Popovich made a huge mistake when he benched Duncan, Heat got 2 killer offensive rebounds and tied the game with 2 dynamite threes dayum


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 20, 2013)

Game 7 boi what can be better than NBA finals game freaking 7..... getting ready!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

Congratulations to the Heat and all their fans.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 21, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Anyone notice how often Lebron stands in the paint, looking for a foul, while everyone else is already to the other end of the court?
> Why is he so easy to hate?


Probably jealousy.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 21, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Anyone notice how often Lebron stands in the paint, looking for a foul, while everyone else is already to the other end of the court?
> *Why is he so easy to hate?*


I'll explain why this Saturday at 8PM in my one-hour ESPN special.

On a related note, looks like I'm not gonna be able to go to the gym for a while since all that's gonna play on SportsCenter is clips of the Heat and Stephen A. Smith foaming at the mouth for the next three weeks.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

I thought Stephen A picked the Spurs to win it. In fact I thought that both he and Skip picked the Spurs. I'm indifferent about either of those teams, but I do dislike 'LeWrong' James.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 21, 2013)

Both picked Spurs in 7 but Stephen A smith was/is dickriding Lebron as always


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Steven a is annoying and disrespectful.


----------



## GreeneryCloud (Aug 8, 2013)

Favorite Team- Lakers
Favorite Player- Mamba 
Favorite offense-Triangle
Favorite Move- Fadeaway


----------



## GreeneryCloud (Aug 8, 2013)

How many people are watching the Pacers?! There bench depth just went up with the acquisition of Luis Scola.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 10, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Steven a is annoying and disrespectful.


I'm alright with Steven. Yeah, he comes accross as an ass sometimes, but he has great knowledge and speaks his mind. I used to not like him, but I have seen him on a number of occasions when he 'guaranteed' something would happen and he was wrong. The next morning he will 'own up' to the words he said and admit that he was wrong. That gained him at least a little respect from me.

Skip, on the other hand, is one big ass clown that I just can not stand to listen to. He talks out of his ass and speaks from emotion. What I dislike the most about him is that when he makes a guarantee and is proven wrong, he will never ever own up to it like Steven A does. Skip has lot's of knowledge because of how long he has been covering sports, but I think his predictions are complete bs. He is an excellent debater, and that is the only credit I can give him. I am happy they have Steven A on the show now because he is smart enough that he doesn't take crap from Skip. Before he was on the show, whoever was debating against skip was almost always right, but Skip would win the debates just because he was a better speaker. I just want to punch Skip in the nose lol.


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 14, 2013)

GreeneryCloud said:


> How many people are watching the Pacers?! There bench depth just went up with the acquisition of Luis Scola.


I agree. Don't like the Pacers at all (Bulls fan) but I would be a happy Pacer fan this off season. Liked Scola's play at Houston. Could not figure out the Suns aquisition. (Do the Suns even know what they are doing?)


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

mo2oregon said:


> I agree. Don't like the Pacers at all (Bulls fan) but I would be a happy Pacer fan this off season. Liked Scola's play at Houston. Could not figure out the Suns aquisition. (Do the Suns even know what they are doing?)


the suns?...not for the last like 5+ years. bulls fans gotta be excited too, ima kobe fan but d rose is gonna come back with a ferocity. the east is gonna be interesting.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Aug 16, 2013)

Great thread.

Favorite team: Boston Celtics (only the stupid Lakers can even boast a comparison, but fuck them)...

Favorite all-time player: Larry Bird (Laker players can only be jealous...)

Favorite current player: tie between Kevin Durrant and Kevin Love...

Current Favorite Team: Team USA, in World Championships and Olympics...


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Aug 16, 2013)

GreeneryCloud said:


> How many people are watching the Pacers?! There bench depth just went up with the acquisition of Luis Scola.


Yeah, Luis Scola...who punched Carmelo Anthony in the balls during the past Olympics?...GOOD FOR HIM!!!...I hate the high-maintenance Carmelo...good for you, Scola...and now, you can help the Pacers beat the stupid Heat...


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Favorite team: Boston Celtics (only the stupid Lakers can even boast a comparison, but fuck them)...
> 
> ...


celtics fan ah? tough off season so far...


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah... you guys got hit in the balls... sorry about that. Love your picks for favorite player(s). Kevin Durant is an amazing scorer and Kevin Love is a double double machine... when healthy. 
The East IS interesting now.
I live in Portland so I'm also interested in seeing how ROY Damien Lillard comes out.


----------



## mo2oregon (Oct 18, 2013)

Bulls fan here... 
D-Rose is back! With the acquisition of Dunleavy and young player development, the Bulls might have offense to go with that shutdown defense.

Does Durant need more help with the Thunder? 

What's the season look like it will be?


----------



## bobby78KN (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, Miami vs. da BUlls tonight. The way Chicago was playing during the preseason, this game should be exciting.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 29, 2013)

mo2oregon said:


> Bulls fan here...
> D-Rose is back! With the acquisition of Dunleavy and young player development, the Bulls might have offense to go with that shutdown defense.
> 
> Does Durant need more help with the Thunder?
> ...


Still have my championship gear from the 90's w/original tags...Go Bulls!.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

The lakers surprised me! Cant wait to see the mobility of kobe when he returns.im glad we have farmar back.


----------



## mo2oregon (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay, Bulls... so punch in the face from Miami. But nice game winner floater from D-rose vs NY. Playing time will help get rid of that rust in the offense, hopefully. 

Not a Lakers fan but I think Kobe being out will help make other teammates stronger for when he comes back. He wants another championship and will do what it takes... I think. 

Did not see the Timberwolves rolling over the Thunder like that! Westbrook where are you?!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 8, 2013)

Blake bryant


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Rose! NOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 7, 2013)

Black Mamba is Back


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 7, 2013)

Will he be better? Worse? Help? Hurt?
Wonder if rest of the Lakers will try less knowing he's back?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2013)

Kobes fine it will take a few games to settle in!


----------



## mrCRC420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kobe says he feels like he could "run forever" which is awesome news; he'll get it going - enjoy the process.

I think Blake Mamba will become stronger with Black Mamba back in.. more assists and rebounds, less points but more 3PT shots made. 

In additional news, THE PIZZA GUY, IT2 aka Isaiah Thomas is full time PG now for the KINGS; enjoy that slice of awesome. I have him in two fantasy leagues.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo kobe fucked up his knee ,son of a bitch!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 20, 2013)

He and D-Rose can start the Back-from-a-badass-injury-gonna-take-over-oops-now-I'm-freaking-hurt-again Club. It won't fit well on a t-shirt and membership is hopefully limited. 

I keep hearing some people taking about the NBA playing more games in a season. Why? So I can watch more second string players on the court while the stars are all injured on the bench?


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 20, 2013)

Seeing Kobe going down like that is so sad, dude`s been like an idol for me for years and now he is falling. fucking fathers time man..


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 31, 2013)

Bulls shoot 16.7% in the fourth quarter. Your welcome, Toronto.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2014)

Bulls are not contenders with d rose without him there practically a d league team!


----------



## biglungs (Jan 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo kobe fucked up his knee ,son of a bitch!



fuck kobe go warriors


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol the warriors have a great team this year but they wont be able to beat the spurs or okc!


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 2, 2014)

Warriors fans are such a always mad fans`


----------



## biglungs (Jan 4, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Warriors fans are such a always mad fans`


we arent mad right now 8 game winning streak


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 6, 2014)

Go warriors!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 7, 2014)

Luol Deng, we'll miss that work ethic. Congratulations Cavs. Treat him well...

Welcome aboard Andrew... 
Now GTFOOH!
Go Bulls?


----------



## biglungs (Jan 9, 2014)

bynum gonna go to the heat nba made a rule so if he and oden r on court together miami get to use six guys since they r both just awful


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 10, 2014)

Bulls traded Deng to have cap space for Melo next year. Melo himself said he is considering 3 teams if he leaves in free agency. Lakers, Clippers and Bulls. We`ll see. Hope Lakers can land Kevin love he wants to play in his hometown.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 10, 2014)

Please don't send Melo to Chicago.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 20, 2014)

MLK match ups... anyone watching? 
I wanna watch chi but no lp. I'm taping pdx vs hou &, gsw vs ind.

I like seeing the Blazers (hometown!) play the kind of ball the Rockets would love to be playing. Big man in the middle. Double team? It rains 3s.

Don't like GS but want the Pacers to lose (division rival).


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 21, 2014)

PG Twenty Four
[video=youtube;1aMs6khRYPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aMs6khRYPM[/video]
Pretty much dunk of the year ssir.


----------



## nitsuj13 (Jan 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol the warriors have a great team this year but they wont be able to beat the spurs or okc!



I'd have to disagree with that. The warriors can beat ANY team on ANY night. And the way OKC has been playing as of late.... I wouldn't say that wit so much conviction.



AND there Is NOO way Melo will go to the lakers UNLESS K-Love Is already here, and I still don't think he will end up in LA.
The lakers are gonna be a sorry team probably nxt year too :/..


----------



## biglungs (Jan 23, 2014)

4 of 5 starters for Warriors named to the 2014-16 USA Men&#8217;s National Team pool. 

they should just give USA thr medals now


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 25, 2014)

Melo broke Kobe`s record most points scored at MSG, 61 was Kobe`s, Melo dropped 62 last night. MElobeast


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 25, 2014)

Who did kobe go off on vs who Melo beat (bobcats)? Was it a game?


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 25, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Who did kobe go off on vs who Melo beat (bobcats)? Was it a game?


 lol how stoned are u. heh, Kobe scored 61 points to break MJ`s record in Madison Square Garden in 2009 (Against knicks..) Melo was playing in Denver Nuggets that time.. Now Melo plays in New york Knicks and scored 62 points vs Bobcats at Madison Square Garden. Pretty nice honor, also it`s a franchise record as well. 
--Though Kobe`s record most points scored in one game is 81 points vs Rapotrs. Second greatest scoring game after Wilt Chamberlain`s 100 points, there`s no tape of that Wilts game though.. Cheers


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 25, 2014)

Time stamp check on that question...

Yes, I was very high. I now see the errors of my ways.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 26, 2014)

NBA is buzzing again, now Terrence Ross comes up with 51 points to tie Raptors franchise record, Durant with another Triple Double. MVDurant. All I want is Kobe back on court in a good shape and Westbrook coming strong as well.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 26, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> NBA is buzzing again, now Terrence Ross comes up with 51 points to tie Raptors franchise record,




and they lost LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 27, 2014)

nitsuj13 said:


> I'd have to disagree with that. The warriors can beat ANY team on ANY night. And the way OKC has been playing as of late.... I wouldn't say that wit so much conviction..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That came out wrong on my end i agree with you the warriors can beat anyone on any given night ...i meant to say they cant beat the spurs or okc healthy but definitely not the spurs in a 7 game series...the reason i say these things with so much conviction is because the spurs can beat the warriors with their backup bench players like they did in December. And even tho okc has bin struggling they still got the warriors in check they beat up on them last week..warriors are a poor halfcourt team and they live by the 3 in the playoffs they are also gunna die by it.......


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 7, 2014)

Damian Lillard is in all the All-Star events, an NBA first. He should be plenty tired after the All-Star weekend.

I'm excited for the SlamDunk contest. Is it acceptable yet our do we have to keep bemoaning the dunk contest even though 3 all-stars are participating? Saw some talking head on ESPN still complaining that it is not like it used to be when MJ participated. Guess what? Wilt Chamberlain doesn't play anymore either. Let's complain that nobody gets 100 points a game nowadays.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Feb 7, 2014)

Stupid Dunk Contest and pretty weak contestants Paul George and Ross are Dunk contest materials. Lillard and Wall really? McLemore is ok and Harison Barnes bust) SMH,,


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Feb 7, 2014)

Real deal Dunk Contest would have been, Paul George, Lebron, Griffin, Ross and Gerald green. But too bad Lebron ducked and Griffin aint going on dunk contest since he got so much hate cause of stupid jump over car dunk.. Anyway still waiting for the All star weakend with a heart beat..


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 15, 2014)

Just saw that the Lakers have the same record as the Kings.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 15, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Just saw that the Lakers have the same record as the Kings.


LOL go dubs


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn lol, never mind we will bounce back next year, hopefully we are gonna get top 3 pick in draft .. And sign star power Free Agent (s) next year.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 26, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> View attachment 3006833
> Damn lol, never mind we will bounce back next year, hopefully we are gonna get top 3 pick in draft .. And sign star power Free Agent (s) next year.


LOL go dubs


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Mar 1, 2014)

Bulls 103 Warriors 83

LOL go dubs


----------



## biglungs (Mar 1, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Bulls 103 Warriors 83
> 
> LOL go dubs



old news they bounced back and beat the knicks


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to club. Who aren't beating the Knicks is the shorter list.

Bulls beat the Knicks with less talent.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 4, 2014)

[h=1]Warriors 98, Indiana 96[/h]
first Western Conference team to win at both Miami and Indiana


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2014)

Spurs will win this year..


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 24, 2014)

Lamarcus Aldridge is destroying the Rockets wow


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 28, 2014)

Donald Sterling is screwing the Clipeprs


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Apr 30, 2014)

Ow Sterling is banned from the NBA for life, 2.5 Mil fine just for private racist conversation someone recorded on purpose. Silver going ham on him.. Anyway pretty good and strange playoffs series so far..


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 21, 2014)

LOL Cavs got another #1 pick in draft, thats so fucking stupid


----------



## keebo3000 (May 30, 2014)

IT'S WHITE HOT HEAT TIME!!!!! HOPEFULLY NO BOGUS REFS!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2014)

Fucking Pacers got SPANKED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2014)

I told all you muthafuckers in April the spurs will win..


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I told all you muthafuckers in April the spurs will win..


Still early to celebrate, I dont see Lebron going down like that, I mean losing 3 finals out of 5 for a player like him is a fail tbh.. So looking for Lebron going on a beast mode.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I told all you muthafuckers in April the spurs will win..


Win what! Game 1


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow Heat and Bron are done. 
Kobe>Lebron


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just cause they didn't win 3 championships in a row? Hyperbole city


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 24, 2014)

*lebron opts out of Contract. This means either Heat is going to add another star probably Melo or Lebron is leaving Miami lol, I think they`re gonna add some star power and fuck that.. *


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

He should leave !!


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 24, 2014)

I think he's just 'opting out' to negotiate and squeeze more money out of them


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 12, 2014)

Favorite team: Boston Celtics
Favorite player: Larry Bird


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2014)

Gonna be a helluva season. Will be attending some games cant wait!!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 10, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Gonna be a helluva season. Will be attending some games cant wait!!!!


Yes, this coming season is the first in a long time that I've been excited about.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2014)

Hell yes Im always excited as this is my favorite sport but Im so anxious for this upcoming season.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 10, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yes Im always excited as this is my favorite sport but Im so anxious for this upcoming season.


I've already added NBA TV to my cable package, and I'll be ordering "NBA League Pass" this season.

Can't wait to watch the Cavs, Heat, and Spurs in particular. And New Orleans as well, cause I love to watch Anthony Davis. And Chicago's JoaKim Noah. I dig watching elite defenders inside the paint.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> I've already added NBA TV to my cable package, and I'll be ordering "NBA League Pass" this season.
> 
> Can't wait to watch the Cavs, Heat, and Spurs in particular. And New Orleans as well, cause I love to watch Anthony Davis. And Chicago's JoaKim Noah. I dig watching elite defenders inside the paint.


I feel you man I have it too. I gotta have my Bball. Me being from Toledo, OH I cant wait to see the Cavs either!!! Sad to see Wiggins go but the pick up of Love is even better. New Orleans is a sleeper fareal and Spurs and Heat will be there. I wanna see the Bulls too as I love Noah and Rose is back so that will be exciting. I just wanna see whoever!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 1, 2014)

Kobe becomes only player in NBA history with 30k points and 6k assists. Congrats Kobe 
Next stop passing MJ in all time scoring list


----------



## keebo3000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Kobe becomes only player in NBA history with 30k points and 6k assists. Congrats Kobe
> Next stop passing MJ in all time scoring list


Don't forget he already has the record for most MISSED shots in nba history. ......eventually so will go in...lol


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 2, 2014)

keebo3000 said:


> Don't forget he already has the record for most MISSED shots in nba history. ......eventually so will go in...lol


Dont forget to remember that and while people are enjoying the greatness you`re making fool of yourself, MISSED SHOTS OMG like I care


----------



## bearkat42 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Kobe becomes only player in NBA history with 30k points and 6k assists. Congrats Kobe
> Next stop passing MJ in all time scoring list


You do realize that LeBron already has 5900 assists right?


----------



## keebo3000 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Dont forget to remember that and while people are enjoying the greatness you`re making fool of yourself, MISSED SHOTS OMG like I care



I am a Consummate card carrying Kobe Hater....one the most overrated players in the history of the league


----------



## keebo3000 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Dont forget to remember that and while people are enjoying the greatness you`re making fool of yourself, MISSED SHOTS OMG like I care



if I throw a million BB's at a glass of water some will go in. but that does not make me great. it makes me a ball hog. especially if im not even in top three of Scoring yet...Greatness...HaHa...as in one one of the greatest sidekicks ever...then i agree


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Kobe on passing MJ in all time scoring list


----------



## keebo3000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Congrats Kobe on passing MJ in all time scoring list


 Longevity, not quality.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 15, 2014)

keebo3000 said:


> Longevity, not quality.


Why you dont go and fuck yourself, I dont care about your hating posts duh. Think what you want


----------



## keebo3000 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Why you dont go and fuck yourself, I dont care about your hating posts duh. Think what you want



Why post if you don't want anyone to respond? apparently my dislike for Kobe has hurt you, for that i deeply apologize. Have a great rest of your day.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 15, 2014)

keebo3000 said:


> Why post if you don't want anyone to respond? apparently my dislike for Kobe has hurt you, for that i deeply apologize. Have a great rest of your day.


It didn`t hurt at all seriously. I just dont care about haters like you, thats all what I wanted to say. Have a good day, good bye.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow Westbrook`s playing on another level, 4th straight triple double. BEAST


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm surprised that the cavs won on sunday.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 9, 2015)

if lebron is able to carry the cavs to a win in this series (which i dont think he will) it will be one of the greatest achievements in sports


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 9, 2015)

unbelievable


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 18, 2015)

It took longer then expected but it happened. Andre really guarded LeBron well.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 16, 2016)

These Golden State Warriors are super great . This so far is unreal!!!! Is Curry as good or better then Jordon? Who knows, about the same i think.


----------

